# LSD bad mix with prozac?



## bballin420 (Apr 1, 2009)

Me and a buddy are wanting to try some lsd. im in it for a spiritual experience im not sure bout him. Right now i am prescribed 20 mgs of prozac 

(which i shouldnt even be prescribed to) 

And was wondering if anybody knows if this could be a bad mix with LSD?

any help is appreciated. thanks


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 1, 2009)

do not do lsd while on prozac. prozac is a terrible drug ive seen numb the minds and souls of many people. dont let doctors or psychcologists tell you thinking about life or feeling down is not normal. being in the same mental state all the time is what is sick prozac and other ssri's are bullshit and cause more problems then they solve. i know people who cold turkeyed off those drugs and had auditory and visual hallucinations among other problems. ive lost friends to those drugs get off that crap give yourself a few weeks to adjust then consider mushrooms or acid. ssri's hide you from yourself where lsd can set you free and allow free thinking but be prepared some people cant hang.


----------



## shepj (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.hallucinogens.com/fluoxlsd.htm

read that article.. it talks about mixing MAOI's with LSD.


----------



## Dr. Haze (Aug 16, 2009)

i used 2 take prozac 40mg every morning, if i planned on tripping i would just not take it 4 a couple days , i never noticed a diff when i took acid that way, just skip a few doses b4 u trip


----------



## Minnestoner (Aug 16, 2009)

Im on clomapen and ativan, and what a hell of a rush when i smoke salvia...


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 16, 2009)

"Wow! What a rush huh??"


----------



## GratefulDance (Aug 16, 2009)

My friend did this once and he hasn't touched acid since cause he got a very bad trip. He said the world turned pink for him.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 16, 2009)

That happened to me once on shrooms! Everything in the world was pink and the air tasted like what you'd expect pink to taste like! It was fuckin' awesome!


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 16, 2009)

As for bicycle racer when you stop MAOI's cold turkey those type of things tend to happen..You could also go crazy! I agree with not believing people should be on them other than abusing them. People should be able to overcome there own emotions. IMO. 

=D


----------



## Jaiixd (Aug 17, 2009)

you most def wouldnt want to mix anything with LSD ...and prozac hell no...lol thats bad by itself XD stop taking the prozacs for a few days then do it...I wouldnt even do LSD period really


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 17, 2009)

So why voice an opinion? ^^^


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 19, 2009)

people need to man or women up and handle life on lifes terms without destructive ssri's. if your considering lsd or other similar drugs you should not be on ssri's to begin with they hide you from yourself where as lsd shrooms mescaline etc show you who you are. the two simply dont jive together if your weak and fell for the trap of ssri's and other drugs some doc told you to take cause you were told anything but happy feelings are wrong. well your the type who will flip out or simply cook your pyche further so stay away. its one or the other. the simple answer is if you were foolish enough to take prozac stay away from hallucinagens there not for you. sorry to be harsh but thats the basic truth on the subject.


----------



## Treeth (Aug 19, 2009)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Let's watch the miles flying by
Let's watch the miles flying by
You are not my typewriter
But you could be my demon 
Moving forward through flaming doors

You have to lose
You have to learn how to die
If you want to want to be alive

Okay?

-jeff
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Aug 20, 2009)

Not good to mix that shit man, gets ya real fucked up.. I know from experience..


----------



## mizz.flux (Jul 16, 2011)

Mr.Ganja, you're an idiot and I worry that people might actually listen to you.


----------



## mewmewsmoke (Nov 16, 2013)

So new member here- I know this is an old post but for other people searching before they try lsd..
I have been on Prozac since I was 15. Mostly Prozac's use of evening out the serotonin in your brain cause it to also diminish the effect of most drugs.
I have mixed it with: Molly, LSD and shrooms and it takes much longer for my trip to start, I would advise on your first time doing a normal amount of any of these, but for a second try you may want to up the dose as it is hard to get them to work properly.
There are no other dangers with mixing these drugs with prozac, and in my personal experience I would always say go for it


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 16, 2013)

Get your shotguns everybody there's a zombie loose!


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Nov 16, 2013)

You say it shouldn't have even been prescribed to you. Then why are you taking it? Do you do everything that anybody tells you?


Edit: wtf this is from 2009? DAMN YOU!!! YOU GOT ME!


----------

